# Baby Update! One week old tomorrow.



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

I wish I'd weighed this guy when he was born because I simply can't get over how fast he is growing! He will be a week old tomorrow and is definitely 5 times the size he was when he hatched. It's unreal! Since his sibling died, he is receiving the nutrition of two babies, so maybe that has something to do with it. 

Ok, I have one question though, and that's about his eyes. This glow is NOT from the camera. When I peer through the aviary bars, I can see his little eyes glowing if he's got them open. They really glow like this. Exactly like this, all the time, in low light or high light, they glow pink. Is this normal for a white baby dove, or is this what albino eyes look like?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I hope someone has a answer and I would get that checked out just to know about it. c.hert. Beautiful baby and like you say large and looks like its going to be a total white and maybe Albino is the reason but I don't know....c.hert


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

Both his mom and dad are pure white (I believe both were released at Easter as dove releases, instead of using white Homers as you're supposed to, since both ended up on my doorstep a week after Easter in 2009 and 2010), so I am not surprised he is pure white. But they have normal deep reddish dove eyes and as you can see this little baby has pink/clear glowing eyes. It's so weird. 

When you say you'd get him checked out, do you mean at an avian vet? I wonder if they'd be able to tell me. I wonder what my other options are. Can they tell if he's a true albino through DNA if I also had him DNA sexed?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I am sure that there are people here on PT that will be famaliar with this type of thing and maybe they will provide a link somewhere for you to read. If I had to take a wild guess I would say Abino--pure white and pink eyes. For me I would have to take it to my bird vet to find out unless someone would post with experience with this type of thing. I would bet that you will get an answer pretty soon---but it is not normal this I know...It might have to do with hereditary or something--I don't know---hope someone shares their pratical knowledge soon...c.hert


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

For reference: A picture of Mubcupk's eyes (he is the dad). Rainbow (mom)'s eyes are the same as his.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I believe they are albino's. I have some who have produced albino babies and they almost look like they have no eyes at first! But they are fine and will get darker with age.


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG, the sun shines right through his head... Doesn't he have any brains in there?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the white dove parents are not albinos, there is too much pigment in the eyes, here is a pic of an albino crow to give you an idea what no pigment would look like. as for the baby it is hard to tell right now, but it is always possible.

http://media.canada.com/2de3e3f6-b472-4835-9142-3ead50913788/SUN0618 Albino.jpg


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

mubcupk said:


> OMG, the sun shines right through his head... Doesn't he have any brains in there?


Someone should send that picture to Stephen King, just to see what it inspires.


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> the white dove parents are not albinos, there is too much pigment in the eyes, here is a pic of an albino crow to give you an idea what no pigment would look like. as for the baby it is hard to tell right now, but it is always possible.
> 
> http://media.canada.com/2de3e3f6-b472-4835-9142-3ead50913788/SUN0618 Albino.jpg


Thanks, SpiritWings Yes, I knew the parents were not albino, just white. I am just so surprised by this little baby! Now I wish I'd gotten to see the eyes of the baby that didn't make it to see if he was white or albino, or if perhaps you couldn't tell. The chances of both being albino are so slim that if his eyes were the same, I would figure this is normal for a white dove baby.

Poor guy, he is so ugly, and deformed too. Did I post pics of his splayed leg and twisted wing? Poor little thing. He is very strong, active and well-fed, though.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

he glows ALL the time? you could make MILLION bucks off this littl guy! KIDDING

hope all goes well for both of you!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mubcupk said:


> Thanks, SpiritWings Yes, I knew the parents were not albino, just white. I am just so surprised by this little baby! Now I wish I'd gotten to see the eyes of the baby that didn't make it to see if he was white or albino, or if perhaps you couldn't tell. The chances of both being albino are so slim that if his eyes were the same, I would figure this is normal for a white dove baby.
> 
> Poor guy, he is so ugly, and deformed too. Did I post pics of his splayed leg and twisted wing? Poor little thing. He is very strong, active and well-fed, though.


oh ,my I guess you will have to read up on how to fix his legs and when to do it, I think it needs to be done pretty early, never had to do it so Im not sure.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Even WITH his problems, he could still live a long and happy life!

Hopefully, there are not problems that you "can't" see, Mubcupk!

Splay legs can be helped and I'm sure our knowledgable members will be along to help. Don't know about the wing...

Can you post pictures?

Sure wish this little one all the best!! His head may look "light" but that just means he's of a "higher order"...may not need "brains," per se! 

Sure am looking forward to future posts of this UNIQUE ONE!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

You can sell the baby for a lot of money!


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

My sister is in her 3rd year of vet school and is in Uganda right now, but through emailing photos to her back and forth, she helped me rig up a bandaid splint to splint the legs together. She isn't sure that anything can or should be done with the wing.


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

That is the cutest picture I have seen in a long time. Both babies are so beautiful.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree with Daryl! GREAT PICTURE!

Sure hope that splint works...looks good...

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Your baby is albino most definitely.

Albino is recessive, so both parents, although normal in appearance, do carry the albino gene.

So what you should expect in the offspring from the parents of this one is:
25% Pure normal white (dark eyes)
50% Normal white but carrying albino (these birds still have dark eyes)
25% Albino (pink eyes)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.ringneckdove.com/Wilmer's WebPage/Gen_rn/Gen_RN/GEN_RN2.HTM

Here's some info on them.


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for that info. I knew he might have poor eyesight, but wasn't sure how that would affect a caged dove. I hope he does all right. He lives outside, but the aviary is shaded under a huge palm tree so it never really gets direct sunlight. Hopefully that works well for his poor eyes.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a feeling he'll be just fine out there  But if he ever starts showing signs of his eyesight really getting bad, I would bring him in as an indoor pet so hopefully it wouldn't get any worse.
He's so cute by the way


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

If it turns out to be a female, I'd be glad to have her as an indoor pet. But we tried having Mubcupk (male) as an indoor pet when he first arrived on our doorstep, and he bow-cooed so loudly at all hours of the day and night that we couldn't bear to have him inside. We couldn't sleep at all! Way too noisy! As soon as this baby has some feathers, I can pluck a few and send them off for DNA analysis. 

Anyone used JPBirdSexing.com for DNA sexing? I just used them and they charge $15 a bird instead of 20-25 like most places. I really liked them, but I was worried at first because I hadn't seen any online reviews for them. I didn't know why they were cheaper or if they were legit. Turns out they are. I had the results for my canaries within a week.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mubcupk said:


> If it turns out to be a female, I'd be glad to have her as an indoor pet. But we tried having Mubcupk (male) as an indoor pet when he first arrived on our doorstep, and he bow-cooed so loudly at all hours of the day and night that we couldn't bear to have him inside. We couldn't sleep at all! Way too noisy! As soon as this baby has some feathers, I can pluck a few and send them off for DNA analysis.
> 
> Anyone used JPBirdSexing.com for DNA sexing? I just used them and they charge $15 a bird instead of 20-25 like most places. I really liked them, but I was worried at first because I hadn't seen any online reviews for them. I didn't know why they were cheaper or if they were legit. Turns out they are. I had the results for my canaries within a week.


There is one I had sent off for a kit, not sure of the name now, but they said to clip the toenail a bit short and get a spot of blood that way, and you dab it on a card and send it back. I think it was 25.00 as you said. very handy when you need know.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

That is one very happy looking baby; seems to adore all the handling. Here in Canada, it was a company called HealthGene that sexed Joule.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*There is one I had sent off for a kit, not sure of the name now, but they said to clip the toenail a bit short and get a spot of blood that way, and you dab it on a card and send it back. I think it was 25.00 as you said. very handy when you need know.*


EEEK!! OUCH! OUCH!! 

Would plucking a feather(s) be better (i.e. less painful or easier???) 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, I went with the bloodless DNA sexing because it seemed "nicer." The instructions were to pluck 6 feathers from the bird's chest, doing so in 2 pulls of 3 feathers each. When I did it to my canaries, they did not even flinch. They were more upset that I was holding them then about their feathers being pulled. The company emailed my results to me within a week. It was excellent, and only $15 a bird, or $13 if you did more then 5 at once. I believe.


----------



## wallis (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice job with the splint! That is super important. What a lucky baby to have you for a parent to fix him/her up. 

I have done the toenail blood DNA and that was effective. They only need a tiny bit of blood and I don't think it hurt them much. The company also posted the result on line and it came back pretty fast. It has been accurate for me. I used Avianbiotech.com


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> *There is one I had sent off for a kit, not sure of the name now, but they said to clip the toenail a bit short and get a spot of blood that way, and you dab it on a card and send it back. I think it was 25.00 as you said. very handy when you need know.*
> 
> 
> EEEK!! OUCH! OUCH!!
> ...


.
Im not sure? good question. I suppose only the bird can answer that..LOL.. Im a dog groomer so Im used to trimming nails and once in a while I can get one too short, so it sounded better to me than plucking feathers.... now that makes me cringe, but they need the blood some how, so it can not be avoided if one really HAS to know. I say it just depends on what the handler is more comfortable with.. Im not comfey with either one..LOL... I never did my test..LOL..


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

The feather plucking doesn't require any blood, that's why I chose that method. They take the DNA from the skin that surrounds the base of the feather. There IS a method that requires you to pull/clip a blood feather, but this is not the method I used.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mubcupk said:


> The feather plucking doesn't require any blood, that's why I chose that method. They take the DNA from the skin that surrounds the base of the feather. There IS a method that requires you to pull/clip a blood feather, but this is not the method I used.


oh I see, That sounds a whole heck of alot easier, then trying to put a drop of blood on a card!, I might even do that, That is if I feel it is really worth plucking some feathers from one of by babies..LOL....


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> oh I see, That sounds a whole heck of alot easier, then trying to put a drop of blood on a card!, I might even do that, That is if I feel it is really worth plucking some feathers from one of by babies..LOL....


Yeah, it's a couple of the downy chest feathers they need, not a hard wing or tail feather. It was pretty easy and the birds didn't seem to feel it more than we would if someone pulled a couple hairs from my head. Well, actually, they didn't flinch at all, the canaries were just mad that I was holding them down in my hands. If I was going to sex the dove that way, I know they wouldn't mind the holding part, so I would be able to to better judge if they were upset by the feather pulling.


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

Here is Albie, 3 weeks old yesterday! He has left the nest and is exploring the shelf in his aviary. In the movie, you can see he is still wearing his bandaid splint. I took it off him 2 days ago and his leg went all splayed out again. I think I will take it off again tomorrow and see how he is walking. 

He is also banded, thanks to the generosity of M Kurps!

That is his father, Mubcupk, feeding him, and cooing back and forth to the other male in a separate cage, Benvolio.

Edit: oops, the movie hasn't finished uploading yet. Admire the picture, and I'll link the the video in a little bit.


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

Here is the movie of Mubcupk cropfeeding Albie, then Albie makes it to his feet and walks around, still wearing his bandaid shackles. Thank goodness he got the strength to finally be able to walk! I think the bandaid can come off.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Drpgjebubs


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh my goodness, little Albie is an absolute doll baby!!

I hope and hope those splay legs will strenghten and all will be well!

Love the dove sounds but the laughter of the Ring Necks is what really cracks me up! One can't help but "laugh" with them!!

Sending Albie all the *BEST HEALING THOUGHTS with LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES!*

Sure looking forward to updates!

Shi


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

Albie can fly now! He is still learning of course, but he has lift and can get somewhere. His difficulty is getting his legs and feet to cooperate during landing. He isn't used to perching and has trouble opening and closing his feet still. I think in a couple days, though, he will be much better at it and stronger too. 




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/squiddles/sets/72157624536587736/


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Lol - nothing like adolescents. Doesn't matter what species, they still have to grow into their feet (and in this case - beak!).


----------

